# Breaking News: All crimes are legal for a week. What is the first thing your sona does?



## RadarTheBat (Jan 1, 2021)

Ray would likely steal candy like the basic sugar addicted bitch he is.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2021)

Grab the biggest collection of Monster The Doctor, Monster Mango Loco and chocolate he would be able to stack up. Oh, and other useful stuff like shampoo, towels and a gun. Several guns, actually.


----------



## RadarTheBat (Jan 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Grab the biggest collection of Monster The Doctor, Monster Mango Loco and chocolate he would be able to stack up. Oh, and other useful stuff like shampoo, towels and a gun. Several guns, actually.


Goodness me. That's a lotta hair products. And shampoo.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 1, 2021)

steal tons of steel and other stuff, make weapons and armor, sell them, make a semi legal dollar. 

Then proceed to eat people


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 1, 2021)

Pirate stuff


----------



## RadarTheBat (Jan 1, 2021)

Arnak_Drago said:


> steal tons of steel and other stuff, make weapons and armor, sell them, make a semi legal dollar.
> 
> Then proceed to eat people


Found the vore fetishist. Quick boys, bully em! No enjoying yourself on my watch.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 1, 2021)

RadarTheBat said:


> Found the vore fetishist. Quick boys, bully em! No enjoying yourself on my watch.


Bully me all ya want, I aint changing for anyone


----------



## RadarTheBat (Jan 1, 2021)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Bully me all ya want, I aint changing for anyone


I was being sarcastic. I like that based-ness.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 1, 2021)

RadarTheBat said:


> I was being sarcastic. I like that based-ness.


Can I get a hug?


----------



## RadarTheBat (Jan 1, 2021)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Can I get a hug?


You may get an air-hug.


----------



## Punji (Jan 1, 2021)

[Redacted by the RCMP]


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2021)

RadarTheBat said:


> Goodness me. That's a lotta hair products. And shampoo.


Oh yes. Gotta be absolutely fabulous when you're poking people with spoons. :>


----------



## RadarTheBat (Jan 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh yes. Gotta be absolutely fabulous when you're poking people with spoons. :>


Haha! I love it. .


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 1, 2021)

immediately head to the nearest walmart and take a dump on the floor.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 1, 2021)

Cross out the word, "not" on all the "Do not feed the ducks" signs I can find.
Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## zandelux (Jan 1, 2021)

Hide out in my secret lair


----------



## TR273 (Jan 1, 2021)

Streaks


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 1, 2021)

Firuthi would most likely... y'know what?  He'd break the hands of people who keep screwing up the network settings, or possibly even gouge out their eyes, so that they couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 1, 2021)

Murder some murderers XD


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 2, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Streaks


Don't  give the entirety of the forums ideas! haha


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 2, 2021)

Hmmm, it is between a Point Break style heist or nudity related shenanigans


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jan 2, 2021)

finally i'm blame free


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 2, 2021)

All sorts of financial frauds.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)

Steal from the rich, give to the needy.

Y'know, like Robin Hood.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 2, 2021)

Go on a grand global campaign to sabotage any and all online toy stores for stealing her (various) homes by switching to online in the first place.


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2021)

Catch foxes, of course!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 2, 2021)

I probably wouldn't attempt anything crazy, given the fact it would also be completely legal for anyone to shoot me


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 2, 2021)

Simo said:


> Catch foxes, of course!


I resent this statement, you will never catch me!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 2, 2021)

Turn everyone into skunks by releasing skunk transformation gases in the atmosphere!

Maybe the expert in transformation potions @metatherat could help there.


----------



## Tytysi (Jan 2, 2021)

Ty? He's going straight to his Goddess's quarters to raid her books and such on magicks. Gotta sharpen them skills! TAKE ALL THE POWER!! For, er, fun, of course. Not idle dreams of world domination. No, that would be Bishek.


----------



## Rhyn Corinn (Jan 2, 2021)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Bully me all ya want, I aint changing for anyone


Right on, be yourself!! 



Arnak_Drago said:


> Then proceed to eat people


also...this is my answer too. O_O


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 2, 2021)

Commit Tax Fraud


----------



## Kinare (Jan 3, 2021)

She'd just live her normal life because "crime" in the typical sense doesn't exist in Toger's world. "Breaking da rulez" is less of an issue of "it's the law, follow rulez cuz otherwise jail or fine" and more like "if you hurt someone else they gonna retaliate and you better be able to handle that". Stealing and the like aren't really a thing, because to "steal" from someone it would have to be someone in the clan and that's essentially stealing from family. There are very few personal belongings to even go after, and what few there are have more personal worth than trade value (there's no currency, just trade). Food and such is shared among the clan, rarely is there a personal stash, and if there is it's just small things like sweets or cured meats that everyone has access to anyways.


----------



## aomagrat (Jan 3, 2021)

Alcohol, tobacco and firearms!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 3, 2021)

war crimes


----------



## Polaris (Jan 3, 2021)

Loot the liquor stores.


----------



## Connery (Jan 3, 2021)

Devil's lettuce.

_A lot of it_


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 3, 2021)

Download a car.


----------



## Rassah (Jan 3, 2021)

Put up a bunch of tiny houses to rent for cheap without the county being able to stop me.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 5, 2021)

Seek out the largest controlled catnip growing operation and go nuts...


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 9, 2021)

He goes out and calmly Hiro Shishigami's a bunch of people


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 10, 2021)

He takes his sword in hand...and stays home.  He'd rather keep his tail attached, thank you very much!


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Jan 10, 2021)

She would kill those she sees as evil


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 10, 2021)

Jane the bat: she would steal horses from abusive owners.

Tiffany the folf: she would steal hundreds of CDs from thrift stores.

Winston the (feral) cat: he would steal all of the crunchy, soft-filled treats from Walmart.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 10, 2021)

Probably nothing.... it is not fun if there isn't a risk of getting in trouble.

Or steal from the Mischief Mart....


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 10, 2021)

*Looks at hit list.*

How much time do I have to do this?

*Head tilt.*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 10, 2021)

Miss Kitten would grow weed.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 10, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> Miss Kitten would grow weed.


Isn't it legal in New york?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 10, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> Miss Kitten would grow weed.


Not Cat Nip? OwO


----------



## TR273 (Jan 10, 2021)

Streak.....


.....while stealing necklaces....


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 10, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Streak.....
> 
> 
> .....while stealing necklaces....



Mom! Why are you stealing jewelry from the Mischif Mart!

And why are you naked!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 10, 2021)

Lord_Arnak_Drago said:


> Isn't it legal in New york?


It is? I'm out of the loop


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 10, 2021)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Not Cat Nip? OwO


Maybe a bit of catnip


----------



## TR273 (Jan 10, 2021)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Mom! Why are you stealing jewelry from the Mischif Mart!
> 
> And why are you naked!


There are of course simple explanations..
I am stealing necklaces because they are none fattening.

I am naked possibly because...
- You are having a very strange dream or
- I am very drunk or (and given mother's somewhat exuberant personally)
- Why wouldn't I be naked?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 10, 2021)

TR273 said:


> There are of course simple explanations..
> I am stealing necklaces because they are none fattening.
> 
> I am naked possibly because...
> ...



It is candy jewelry mom... it is literally made from sugar...

Wait... are you SEEING someone!... Never mind... I don't want to know what you are stealing it for. Just take it and go... and spare me the details when I see you next.


----------



## zandelux (Jan 10, 2021)

I've spent the week committing computer crimes, such as hacking websites using an advanced tool called a "browser". It allows me to illegally gain access to secret information like New York's weed laws:








						Cannabis in New York - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Looks like it's pretty close to fully legal, but not quite.


----------



## sherlockwolf (Jan 17, 2021)

Steal a nice car, then all the sushi-grade fish from a market place as a treat for her and her friends.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 18, 2021)

I'd say nudity for the daytime version of my sona, he's the type who mows the front lawn in his underwear until he gets in trouble for it. 

Hallucinogens for the nighttime version of my sona, maybe trespassing in abandoned haunted places, probably both at the same time.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 19, 2021)

Probably nothing.

Mae would rather take a sip of her tea and watch the world burn for the day. Takes much less effort. Maybe she’d laugh at the more interesting individuals, too.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 19, 2021)

Chicken coops and wallets definitely won't be safe, hehe!!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)

RadarTheBat said:


> All crimes are legal for a week. What is the first thing your sona does?​


i would cry


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 25, 2021)

Establishes a vigilante group and starts 'offering protection' to people, in exchange for taxing them.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Establishes a vigilante group and starts 'offering protection' to people, in exchange for taxing them.


so basically you'd be doing police work.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 25, 2021)

Re-establish Law and order. 

What? I am the Queen. We do not do anarchic chaos here. 

Now fetch me my tea you PLEBS! <333


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> so basically you'd be doing police work.


I'd organize it. Basically, I'd establish a temporary government.


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 25, 2021)

Raven: Attack her enemies (of which she has a small but notable amount of)

Creamcake: Would probably hide cuz she's scared of being eaten and now that it's legal she's scared she'd end up as a meal due to her delicious scent, lmao

Fern: Oh boy...nothing. She'd do nothing.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm honestly worried what my friends would do given the chance.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 25, 2021)

Actually. Maybe some criminal defoliation.

GET. THE. CHAINSAW. @TR273


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 25, 2021)

All crimes legal for a week? Very well.

I will go and steal.....many legos. I can use this to my advantage.

Also, I'll take the time ti casually go and pick up some high performance phone, laptops, and of course, more books.

I'm going and stealing one of those high quality cameras and mics that seem adept to be used by Youtubers, and take all items related to proper recordings and whatnot.

I'll go and steal valuable intel on how to properly do your stocks, and everything related to stock market. possibly large amounts of digital shares of major companies.

Also, I'll use this opportunity to hack and collect mass amounts of bitcoin, as I feel that might come in handy later.

I'll plan this out through the seven day period, establishing an AO so that I can take what is needed.

I'll steal all the toys that make my brothers happy. I'll stock on all the stuff my father ever wanted. I'm taking all things drawing and anime so my sister has a wondrous time. And I'm getting more baby items for the young one. I'll make my dogs like in paradise by stealing everything dogs need. I'll make myself happy by taking a few swords and quills, along with parchment. 

I'm stealing a variety of foods to keep my family happy for a long time. I'll also be taking all the unsweetened tea, because I'm a monster like that.

I'll also be taking all the clothes my family ever wanted.

Money is vital, so trips to the bank will be recommended. Theft of all assets are key as to thrive.

And lastly, I'm going to one of my favorite fast food places, and I'm taking at least a dozen milkshakes from them.

Then, I can truly be happy.


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2021)

Smoke and drink in a bar, then go skateboard in the local courthouse!


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 29, 2021)

Run a brothel


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 29, 2021)

Nothing has changed, he already breaks the law


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2021)

Develop a horror known as Cyber Fallout 2076.


----------



## Play3r (Jan 29, 2021)

Player would likely start to kill out of curiosity then become genocidal until the week finishes...
Then he would rob a bank because you have made him a bad person.


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 29, 2021)

Carry on life as usual, probably.
Unless I find some real shiny gems or jewelry. 
But even then, even if it's 'legal' I probably wouldn't be able to do it with a clean conscious.


----------



## The-Courier (Jan 29, 2021)

Create a galactic super-empire built on uncontrolled markets.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 31, 2021)

Probably kill his creator


----------



## hologrammaton (Jan 31, 2021)

Misuse reality interface/unspeakable eldritch traits to capture meddle with muscular thiccman butts and never be reformatted as a result of it LIKE THAT BITCH ELIZABETH WHO DID HER JOB LIKE SOME GOODIE TWOSHOES AND MADE ME HAVE TO SPEND LITERAL NANOSECONDS RECODING MY PHYSICAL PROJECTION SUBSYSTEM BECAUSE I WAS "BREAKING THE DIMENSION WITH MY PROCLIVITY FOR BUTTS" LIKE A NERD


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 31, 2021)

She'd find the person who thought this whole Purge thing was a good idea in the first place and give them a good talking to - by which I mean they'd probably be on the receiving end of her talons.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 31, 2021)

Nothing I wouldn't do normally.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 1, 2021)

He’d have a little moment of joy knowing he’d be getting more Greed essence as people become very greedy during such time.

Then he’d start to eat people.
Demon gotta get his souls, and may as well eat them whole so they don’t complain afterwards, or think of anything stupid.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 3, 2021)

Rob the rich and give to the needy like a cyberpunk Robin Hood


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 3, 2021)

Masturbate in front of Buckingham palace.


----------



## rjbartrop (Feb 3, 2021)

Grey would probably look around to see who's in the market to hire some merc bodyguards to protect them from all the lawlessness.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Feb 3, 2021)

My fursona does everything he can do to stop what would otherwise be lawful crime from happening anyways, because he does it by instinct and can't help it.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 4, 2021)

I will take all of da marmalade!!!! >:3


----------



## VeeraTheFox (Feb 6, 2021)

hmmmm probably try and hire hackers to hack all world government stuff and the all the banks ect. then steal the data/information/money 
and then go on to establishe a military faction and finally make a country.  oh and steal some sour patch kids.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Grief: I make the fucking laws.

Scylla: Like I cared about the law before. 

Grau: *Is a rebel.* 

Amanda: *Goes on a shooting spree of people she doesn't like.* Show you for making me pay stupido taxes! *Blams*


----------



## PilotBug (May 5, 2021)

probably use his aircraft to gun down his enemies


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 5, 2021)

Melisa would kill anyone who has done bad and bake them into tasty milkshakes and cakes!


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 5, 2021)

Wear a shell suit with a traffic cone hat

Do fashion crimes count =3


----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 12, 2021)

Hide. And don't come out no matter what.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

Grau: I'll just restore order, by force..


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 12, 2021)

*begins striking major cities with relativistic railgun darts from orbit*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

Toasty9399 said:


> *begins striking major cities with relativistic railgun darts from orbit*



*Order Diplomacy Class warships blow up your orbital strike platforms.*


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Order Diplomacy Class warships blow up your orbital strike platforms.*


*Battlecruisers emerge from wormholes and launch missiles at the warships.*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

Toasty9399 said:


> *Battlecruisers emerge from wormholes and launch missiles at the warships.*



*They put up their kinetic vara shielding and preform their favorite maneuvers, getting up close to fire their broadsides and ramming the enemy fleet!*


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 12, 2021)

*Some missiles detonate before hitting, blinding sensors with high energy radiation as some slip through to strike their targets. Two out of the five warships flare brightly as their vara shield are overwhelmed, and detonate as railgun darts pierce their reactors. The battleships begin to maneuver violently to avoid being rammed, concentrating their fire on the closest ship as another missile volley is fired. A battleship is struck by a full broadside, it's shield glowing a dangerous color of purple as it tries to compensate. Shrapnel strikes through the weakened shield and damages an engine, causing the ship to slow.*


----------



## Shyy (Jun 25, 2021)

Probably just sit still, since most of the fun in life just became pretty much non existent. Then, after a while, start downloading everything that she ever wanted to, which is ALOT, and go eat some Dacuri flavored Sherbert.


----------



## Zehlua (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm taking over the local mall and turning it into a community recreation center and garden


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Pandora would be a serial killer because the pandemic has left him bored af


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)

Figure out a way to avoid leaving the house for a week, and make sure I have a way to properly greet any unexpected guests during that time.


----------



## Dustwalker-System (Nov 28, 2021)

Belial would become a serial killer, but only after starting his own cult.


----------



## EmeraldWuff (Nov 28, 2021)

Do acid


----------



## agris (Dec 7, 2021)

PIRATE ALL THE THINGS MWAHAHAHAHAHA


			https://0x0.st/z3uh.webm


----------



## TR273 (Dec 7, 2021)

First: Steal the sports cars of the disgustingly rich.
Next: Steal raw fish
Finally : Just before the week is up, return sports cars to their rightful owners...
...with the raw fish stuffed into to A/C units!

....While streaking...


----------



## Faustus (Dec 7, 2021)

I'd move to another country because the government has clearly gone insane and it's only a matter of time before they demand I send my firstborn child 'through the fire to Moloch'.


----------



## nykalily (Dec 13, 2021)

yes


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 13, 2021)

I’m pretty sure most people would use the opportunity to do illegal “lewd and lascivious” things in public. So they don’t have to do them in their basement anymore.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 13, 2021)

She would make pilgrimage to each and every "No Awoo-ing" zone and annihilate thine silly peace and quiet. Take that society~


----------



## RangerReb (Dec 17, 2021)

Ngl probably gonna be murder.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 17, 2021)

Buy a rifle or two and a handgun for self-defense.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 17, 2021)

Not even a few hours, not even a day... But a week!? OwO

Nya-haha! Behold! ÒwÓ
Actually, don't. So that Terry's crimes work better!

Day 1!
Rob the whole bank! Cha-ching, baby! >w<
Ah it's an exhausting day carrying all the bags, gotta take naps! UwU

Day 2!
Hire some henchmen with those money! ÒwÓ
Ah it's an exhausting day doing all those contacts, gotta take naps! UwU

Day 3!
Let those henchmen snatch all the snacks I ever wanted! Hands-free, yay! ^w^
Ah it's an exhausting day doing all those orders and recieving the snacks, gotta take naps! UwU

Day 4!
Enjoy the snacks delivered by the henchmen! Yum! >w<
Ah it's an exhausting day for all the sudden rise of metabolism rate, gotta take naps! UwU

Day 5!
Bank robbery once again! Because money is never enough! ÒwÓ
Ah it's an exhausting day robbing the bank, gotta take naps! UwU

Day 6!
Use that money to get help from attorneys on how to get away from my crimes later!
Ah it's an exhausting day doing contacts and running my brain, gotta take naps! UwU

Day 7! Last day!
Gotta take naps! Because I'm so used to it! ÙwÚ
And hopefully the preparations from yesterday could help me, because I think I'm never getting rid of this napping habit anytime soon..
Because you know, sleeping is a serious sin especially in modern society! ÒnÓ
(Terry's universe is heavily based off from modern civilization, also, sarcasm intended!)

Ah it's an exhausting day napping, gotta take naps! UwU



Purrrrr... =UwU=♡


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 17, 2021)

Scarlett? Mmmm probably nothing unusual since she already scared everyone away from town so there is no one to enforce laws near her anyways. :3

I suppose she might go into protected territory and collect seeds from endangered or rare plants to cultivate and keep alive. Maybe even from from someone's yard! OwO


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 17, 2021)

I'd go straight to Omaha, Nebraska and sell hair tonic to ball eagles.  *WITHOUT A LICENSE!
*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 17, 2021)

Scara would rob Walmart of all their blankets and winter clothes and then give them out to the homeless and needy


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 17, 2021)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Scara would rob Walmart of all their blankets and winter clothes and then give them out to the homeless and needy


maybe some of their food and air mattresses to do the same with =) IK im not that fun


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 17, 2021)

ScaratheWolf said:


> maybe some of their food and air mattresses to do the same with =) IK im not that fun


how ever you gotta remember that the owners have to recover from this so I would pay for as much as I could


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 17, 2021)

ScaratheWolf said:


> how ever you gotta remember that the owners have to recover from this so I would pay for as much as I could


OK I am seriously overthinking this XD


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 17, 2021)

The legend!


ScaratheWolf said:


> how ever you gotta remember that the owners have to recover from this so I would pay for as much as I could


It's Wal-Mart we are talking about. I lose a larger percentage of my net worth every time I dane to use a disposable tissue to blow my nose than they would by having an entire store's contents go to the needy. :3 not that I am encouraging crime... but if it is legal for a week, is it really a crime?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 17, 2021)

Ok also Im might steal a Starbucks coffee machine and recipe, #ILIVEONFRICKNCOFFEE


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 17, 2021)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ok also Im might steal a Starbucks coffee machine and recipe, #ILIVEONFRICKNCOFFEE


Also I might steal a furry suit because I AINT PAYING $3000 FOR ONE XD


----------



## Khafra (Dec 17, 2021)

Considering he is a pirate, nothing changes.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 18, 2021)

Nothing, I would watch only for a few moments, things like this does not concern me. I live in another worldly space all together. . . .


----------



## agris (Dec 18, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Not even a few hours, not even a day... But a week!? OwO
> 
> Nya-haha! Behold! ÒwÓ
> Actually, don't. So that Terry's crimes work better!
> ...


Ounce you steal and exploit enough money, you become immune from the law anyways


----------



## Kora2001 (Dec 18, 2021)

I need three people, a crane and a piano. DON'T ASK ANY QUESTIONS! WE HAVE ONLY A WEEK!


----------



## zandelux (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm changing my answer: I'm going to adopt an illegally smol cat.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 19, 2021)

agris said:


> Ounce you steal and exploit enough money, you become immune from the law anyways


That's very true! XD


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 22, 2021)

Akki is kind of a pyro.  It's not so much about wanting to destroy property, but ever since he figured out how to breathe fire on his own power, he gets really excited about it and may do it just to amuse himself.


----------

